
Chelsea Manning: government anti-leak program a 'blank check for surveillance' - cryoshon
http://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/mar/18/chelsea-manning-insider-threat-surveillance-government-employees
======
greenisland
Nobody cares what Bradley Manning thinks or says. He's a convicted, treasonous
lowlife. Too bad he wasn't serving in the Russian military when he committed
treason. They would have showed him what traitors get.

This guy lives a better life than some people in America, and that's a real
shame. No matter what you think of Bradley Manning, Edward Snowden, or anyone
like them, they are traitors. Full stop. The government may not always do the
right thing, but to violate the law to prove a point or a set of points does
not make you right, even if the government is doing the wrong thing in your
opinion.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
True. Lets hope America always has brave 'traitors' like Snowden who open our
eyes to the terrifying rabbit hole our government is racing down. Else we
might lose all our precious freedom. For instance the freedom to speak out
openly, and act with an expectation of privacy, and criticize our government
without having to flee it. Else we all might end up 'traitors' at the whim of
some government functionary.

